# iPhone 3GS charging not supported with factory iPod interface: Scosche adapter?



## enamoured (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi,

A bit of background first, the car is 2005 X3, with factory/dealer installed iPod interface; all I have is a iPod dock connector in glove box, no USB + aux jack like newer models. This interface works fine with my 80 GB iPod classic but I get "charging not supported" message when I plug in my iPhone 3 GS also asking me to "turn airplane mode on to reduce audio interference" etc. I click no and can play music from iPhone (BMW1-5 playlists and 6 for all music) but it doesn't charge.

For those familiar with this topic, I have scoured net a bit and I know the problem is due to Apple changing charging specs on iPhone 3G onwards with firmware 3. My question here is what are you guys, in similar situation, using to get around this? I know the Cablejive kit works for sure in this situation http://www.cablejive.com/products/Car-Charge-Kit.html but it's a messy solution and not sure I can get it here in Canada without paying a lot extra for shipping and then custom. I am more interested in Scosche passPORT adapter http://store.apple.com/ca/product/TS696LL/A?mco=MTA4ODk0MjQ that is available at Apple store here; but I need someone to confirm that it actually does work with older generation iPod interface kit + iPhone 3 GS. I am getting mixed responses on net about it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## roundrockmoe (Jun 10, 2006)

I have the Scosche adapter in my 07 5 Series with iPod connection. Works perfectly.


----------



## crwilson88 (Sep 28, 2010)

I am in the same situation, however I have an iPhone 4 that I am trying to connect. Does anyone know if if Scosche or the cablejive options work with the iPhone 4. 

enamoured, which did you choose and does it work?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## enamoured (Aug 24, 2008)

Update: it works great with iPhone 3GS. Haven't had a chance to test it with iPhone 4 yet, my brother-in-law has one and I will test it with it when I see him next.


----------



## enamoured (Aug 24, 2008)

It doesn't work with iPhone 4. It charges it but steering controls don't work. You can listen to what is already playing on iPhone 4 but once connected you have no way of controlling your music from iPhone (it's iPod screen just shows "accessory connected" with all controls disabled) or steering or stereo controls.


----------



## PhilippZ (Oct 17, 2003)

Try this. Turn the phone off (by hitting the top button for several seconds and then sliding to turn off) and put it in the cradle. Power the phone on in the cradle. This worked on my 2008 E60 using the USB adapter and my iPhone 4.


----------

